# Recommendations for commentaries on Hebrews?



## LauridsenL (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm looking for recommendations for a good, thorough commentary on the book of Hebrews. I'm probably going to be teaching a men's bible study on it at our church in the next year. We tend to take our time going through books, and we won't care if it takes us a couple of years or more. I've started John Owen's massive work (which I expect to be superb), and have Pink's Exposition of Hebrews. Any thoughts on either of those two works? Any other recommendations?

[Edited on 7-18-2004 by LauridsenL]


----------



## panicbird (Jul 17, 2004)

You have pretty much started on the mountaintop with Owen. 

If you wanted to check out more modern commentaries, then Bruce has a good one in the NICNT series. Also William Lane's (in the Word series) and Paul Ellingworth's (in the NIGCT seies) are good critical commentaries.

May God bless you as you study His word.

Lon


----------



## py3ak (Jul 18, 2004)

*John Brown*

I strongly recommend John Brown's commentary on Hebrews. It has been republished by Banner of Truth in the Geneva Series. It is very lucid.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 18, 2004)

Can't go wrong with Calvin, Henry, and Barnes. Simple and easy to understand.

[Edited on 7-18-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 18, 2004)

I would add to the above list Arthur W. Pink's nearly exhaustive work on Hebrews. It even affordable through CDB.


----------



## LauridsenL (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks so much for the recommendations. I generally love reading Owen, but I'm starting to have doubts about whether I can profitably get through his exposition of Hebrews. I know just enough Greek to be extremely dangerous, and thus far it appears that his exposition requires the ability to read long passages of text in the original Greek. I haven't given up yet, but want to have a good backup just in case.

One of the reasons I was (am?) looking forward to reading Owen's commentary is that he emphasizes the OT types and patterns -- and predictions about the coming Messiah, and stresses the need to really understand those issues to understand the issues that the author and Hebrews readers understood and assumed as &quot;givens.&quot; Since I'm not as grounded in OT theology/Scripture as I should be, I want to make sure that I learn as much as possible about the types and patterns, and Messianic predictions, set forth in the OT as possible before teaching on Hebrews. I assume that all of the good commentaries deal with these issues, but not sure which ones are the most helpful for someone who wants/needs to learn more about OT prophesies/types, etc. I have Pink's volume and it certainly does seem exhaustive, and he credits Owen as a major influence, so perhaps that's what I'm looking for. Of course, I generally at least keep an eye on Calvin's commentary on whatever book I'm studying as something of a plumb line to make sure I'm not getting too far off course.

Thanks again for your help and suggestions!


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jul 20, 2004)

Py3ak,

Be sure to include your signature when posting as it is a PB rule. Yours may have gotten removed during the PB transition.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 22, 2004)

I have F.F. Bruce's and it seems to be pretty good for the most part.


----------

